# Need Help Guys Running 35mm Front & 40mm Rear Offset



## prayforgray01 (Oct 12, 2013)

I know that there are a lot of mixed reviews around here regarding whether it's a no or go when it comes to wheel fitment and offsets, but I want to know what you mods you guys are running to fit these wheels without rubbing. The wheels i'm looking at are a staggered set of MRR GT-7 Wheels with 18x8.5 Fronts & 35mm offset and 18x9.5 Rears & 40mm offset. I'm planning on running Toyos 245/40/18 in Front and 275/35/18 on Rear. Now I know it can be done with the proper mods, I just want to know what. Rears are getting rolled this week and am opposed to cutting. I have stock suspension, but am looking into MavMan Coilovers, don't really want to go down springs route and would rather coilovers. Your help is appreciated guys.


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

First off when you run extremes one man's success is not another's as the builds of these cars have too much variance. For instance what is the difference between your rear left and right side tire to fender distance now? That rear would be sticking out another full inch which would probably give you at least some rubbing. Jacking the car up so it doesn't contact is a hack that affects the car's handling. It also might work with full cuts/roll and a narrow tire. Just don't think that's the offset you want for a wheel that wide. 50-60mm would be more to my liking. 

The fronts would give you great strut clearance but once again stick out 3/4 of an inch more.


----------



## prayforgray01 (Oct 12, 2013)

I definitely see what you're saying. The distance from left side tire to fender is 1.75" and the right to fender distance is 2". I also understand that it isnt ideal for these cars, but have heard of others gettingvit done with no issues. Alls i want to know are the possible ways of accomplishing this.


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

Pretty much what I laid out combined with get the rear aligned side to side, replace inner and outer control arm bushings and subframe bushings. cut your rear fender lips down all the way to the rivets, use a smaller tire than a correct offset wheel and pray. You could possibly have the wheel mounting face shaved down to gain a few mm. Most of the time I see people that "have no problems" also say they get "a little" rub on corners or with weight in the car indicating they haven't really solved anything.


----------



## prayforgray01 (Oct 12, 2013)

Yea i hear you dude and thanks for the tips though there will be no cutting of any sort on the quarter panel lol. I'm an auto body tech and people dont understand how they weaken the integrity of the metal by doing that because you're basically in risk of seperating from the inner reinforcement by getting so close to the spots welds in the lip and on top of that then pulling it. Aside from that, the only thing holding the two together is glue. I'll have to sit on this for a bit before pulling the trigger.


----------

